# Treating Bottle Jaw



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

Got two of the 10 boer meat goats we raise with bottle jaw.
I gave them Safeguard (Fenbendazole) since I had it and it says it will attack the barber pole worm. Gave them nutri-drench and red cell too.

Any other thoughts?

I used to use the cattle injectionable IVOMEC but it seems like I was using that orally. Is that also ok? thanks, MODAY


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I've seen two goats this year in my area die from bottle jaw when their owner only treated with safeguard. Yes to the ivomec, and instead of red cell give them b complex daily. What I was told to do is to do ivermectin and then two days later to give quest. But someone else will hopefully have more advice. It is very serious once it gets that severe.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Ivomec is 1cc per 33 lbs orally. Better to overdose than underdose if you are just guessing weights. Safeguard really doesn't do anything for barberpole.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

*medication for bottle jaw...*

I posted the original question about bottle jaw, so now I've got more questions! Thank you for those did post and those that will reply.

Is the right thing to do is look at the label and check for IVERMECTIN?

I have Privermectin at home which has the IVERMECTIN drug, just like Ivomec. It also says the VALBAZEN and SAFEGUARD address Haemonchus Contortus but other say different....is that from experience?

The drug thing is very confusing.

Previous post says to go with 1 cc / 33#. Med label says more like 1 cc/11 # for sheep. Do you reduce it by that much for goats?

thanks, Mike


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What strength Ivermectin? The above dosage is for 1% injectable. Valbazen does work on barberpole.


----------



## moday (Oct 10, 2007)

*strenght....*

Karen, thanks and good question.

I use Privermectin, or at least that is what I have in my current goat/sheep med box.

Privermection says....; 0.08% so maybe that makes sense. Lower percent would need higher dose.

I have bought IVOMEC 1% cattle injection and that was a small bottle that lasted a long time.

Our MI vets are all about Cydectin as the only wormer any more. I'm just trying to use what I have before I go buy that for the $75/liter.

It sounds like the Safeguard will not work that I used even though the label calls it out. I have Valbazen too but usually save that for sheep tapeworms. Would you agree to try the 0.08% Privermectin for Sheep but use the 3 ml/26# rate.

thanks so much! MODAY


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yes. I would go with that dosage.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Cydectin is Quest... I got mine for under $15.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

All good advice.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

There is a thread about this on here -this is an experience we had this spring. A ewe got bottle jaw very bad - nothing would bring down the worm count and we thought we would lose her, Tried Lavamed -(levamisole) and got a negative worm count (I only gave her one dose )and with good feed and I got some red cell pellets that she would take from my hand she is doing great now. This wormer was off the market for many years but is back. It is a powder and we divided the amount to mix to get it down to a pint instead of using the whole package. You need weight as it can be dangerous if overdosed by what I have been told. I followed the sheep dose on the package but read that goats need 1 1/2 times the dose. I would check with vet on goat dosage if that is possible.


----------

